
Judge Appeals IRP6 Case to Obama for Clemency - jeffmould
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/judge-appeals-irp6-case-to-obama-for-clemency-2092873.htm
======
jeffmould
I had never heard of this case until this morning, but reading the articles
about it, it could easily happen to anyone.

